# My 50g project



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO I finally found a cheap 50gallon tank (48x12x21) from one of the members (Thank you again Oscars) It has been sitting for sometime and and the silicone didnt look to well. So I thought I'd try my luck at resealing it before setting it up. took me a few days to go thru the whole ordeal & it has been filled now for 24 hours and no leaks yet lol SO I am going to empty it today and try to get it set up finally, I am so excited. Thought I'd share the experience here , so I will update this as the project moves along. I added some pic's of the resealing process for now. Someday when I get more time I am going to do a detailed post in the DIY section for resealing tanks as it was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, as this is what I was planning on doing in the next day or two on my day off! =)


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Great job, awesome that you posted photos as well.

I've heard from a few people that's resealed a tank them self and they both said it was time consuming but very easy to do, so it'd be a good thing to do when you buy a used tank.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I've got an old 30g that's been dry for 5 years. Plus, the silicon is in pretty rough shape from it's previous resident, my RES. If I ever want to set it up again, I think it'll need to be resealed.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BullDog said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've got an old 30g that's been dry for 5 years. Plus, the silicon is in pretty rough shape from it's previous resident, my RES. If I ever want to set it up again, I think it'll need to be resealed.


better safe than sorry I always say, plus it wasn't too much work really, just a little time consuming, but well worth it in the end result 



hgi said:


> Great job, awesome that you posted photos as well.
> 
> I've heard from a few people that's resealed a tank them self and they both said it was time consuming but very easy to do, so it'd be a good thing to do when you buy a used tank.


 Thanks! Definitely time consuming, but it is pretty easy to do. I had a few fears about doing it as first. I did a Google search on resealing an aquarium and read the first 3 results (all basically the same) and used them for reference. It wasn't so bad as I thought & I'm pretty confident it is sealed as good as new, atleast I hope it is lol. It is probably a good thing to do with any used tanks you get that are a little older



eternity302 said:


> Thanks for sharing, as this is what I was planning on doing in the next day or two on my day off! =)


  have fun!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow , been quite awhile since I did anything with this journal. Well to save a little time , I screwed up and used the wrong silicone and didn't give it enough time to cure, needless to say something leeched in the water from the silicone and pretty much killed everyone of the fish within a week or so. Except for http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/jaws-my-rtbs-826/ He's quite the survivor & the reason I got this tank in the first place. At any rate, took about a month before I added any more fish. I got 4 small clown loaches & 4 small angelfish over the next month and everything seemed fine other than the loaches got a big case of Ich. Only one had died since then everything else has been great & everybody has grown quite a bit. Thought I'd post some pix from when things started going right. I'm going to revamp the whole thing in the next few months. First thing that will be getting changed is the tacky two tone substrate. Probably the reason I never posted a photo of this tank lol. The reason the grey gravel is on one side is 1) I didn't have enough of the flourite dark 2) because it's what the shark had always had and it worked well for covering up his cave, plus it is softer for him & the loaches to sift thru. At any rate the these pix are a little older, will post some newer ones before I disassemble it for the revamp. Except for the shark everyone else has pretty much doubled their size. Buch of little pigs at feeding time I tell ya.

*what it looked like before the first re-scape:*









*And after:*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good John. Jaws is huge ! Keep up the good work (and good silicone job).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice John. Sorry to hear about the wrong silicone die-off.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice John. Sorry to hear about the wrong silicone die-off.


Thanks Gary, yeah I learned the hard way about that. The first fish to die from that was a school of 10 emperor tetra's, That really bummed me out. But now I know & won't make that mistake again. 


CRS Fan said:


> Looks really good John. Jaws is huge ! Keep up the good work (and good silicone job).


Thanks Stuart, yea Jaws just seems to keep growing every time he goes to a new tank lol As for the silicone job , I'm pretty pleased with it other that it killed a bunch of fish. But no leaks to date :bigsmile:


----------

